# Ladies, is bigger better?



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Let's try to keep the discussion as non-crude and analytical as possible. And it's not my intention to instill in my fellow anxiety-ridden yet another something to obsess over and develop a complex about. But I've always found the posters here to be very honest and I'm hoping for responses to continue the trend and don't sugarcoat. So then...is it? Is this a deal-breaker for you?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it's graded on a curve, for every 50k extra you make per year, you can take an inch off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, bigger is not always better. Average is fine. Slightly thicker than average is better. I don't like skinny ones at all. Shape is also important. I don't really notice that much variance in length really. Then again I don't really care about length much at all as long as it's nothing extreme. Yes, if it's quite thin/small it can be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No, bigger is not always better. Average is fine. Slightly thicker than average is better. I don't like skinny ones at all. Shape is also important. I don't really notice that much variance in length really. Then again I don't really care about length much at all as long as it's nothing extreme. Yes, if it's quite thin/small it can be a deal-breaker.


Explain "Shape is also important".


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

FFS


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Explain "Shape is also important".


I don't know. I've seen some that were a good size but something about them didn't appeal to me. One example would be if the shaft is wider than the head. Another guy got hard but it was a sort of soft hard. It functioned and everything but just I didn't like it. Another guy had a huge bend to the left. Some guys have beautiful ones. Just gorgeous. Where you just want to fall asleep with it in your hand.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, not saying there wont be honest answers, but threads liek these make a lot of posters say what is eithe rpoliticially correct or what OP and people like him/her want to hear. Just how it is mannnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't know. I've seen some that were a good size but something about them didn't appeal to me. One example would be if the shaft is wider than the head. Another guy got hard but it was a sort of soft hard. It functioned and everything but just I didn't like it. Another guy had a huge bend to the left. Some guys have beautiful ones. Just gorgeous. Where you just want to fall asleep with it in your hand.


I think I have a good looking one, but it goes to the left slightly, so I feel contentious about it. What if it was a sexy one that went left, would you be put off?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Big ones hurt and scare women off lol, I don't mind as long as they have like something lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I think I have a good looking one, but it goes to the left slightly, so I feel contentious about it. What if it was a sexy one that went left, would you be put off?


Mine curves slightly to the left a little bit too lol.
I don't think any women will have a problem with that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A slight curve is fine. I just don't like it where it is so curved that certain positions become difficult.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Big ones hurt and scare women off lol, I don't mind as long as they have like something lol.


Does it really?

I'm at 7.4 inches and the last time I managed to have sexual relations it didn't seem to hurt her at all and she was a pretty small girl.

/ib4 18+ related lock.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

komorikun said:


> A slight curve is fine. I just don't like it where it is so curved that certain positions become difficult.


Mine curves like this:










Is that okay?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've always thought that mine was on the small side. I would say that it's average in length and girth. Mine is straight and has no curve. What does it matter anyway when you're a virgin.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not gonna make up stories how big mine is, I'm 6'2 and it's inbetween 6 and 7 inches.

And it curves left slightly :/


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine is between 5.5" snd 6".


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Huh??

Who???

What are we talking about??

Could someone be more *specific *please???

I'm too posh and too privileged to understand

you get the picture - this is meant to be me but conveyed in a different light:


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I was to make up a story I wouldn't say that I'm less than 6" long. I would say I'm over 8" long.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

path0gen said:


> Is this a deal-breaker for you?


If you are talking about having a relationship, for me there is always going to be so much more to it than just how big your penis is.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I may not be a girl, but I'm going to go ahead and say yeah it does. A skilled man with a large penis, will always be preferred over a skilled man with an average one. *Shrug* What're you gonna do . . .


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

There's not much that you can do. I've never had any complaints about my 5.5". Maybe that's because I'm a virgin though. :fall


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Size doesn't matter, except when it does.

I'll leave y'all to puzzle that one out.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

L2 use tongue.

Good game.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine goes left a little bit too, lol.

I can't believe I'm talking about this, lol.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

ravens said:


> I've always thought that mine was on the small side. I would say that it's average in length and girth. Mine is straight and has no curve. *What does it matter anyway when you're a virgin.*


Seriously. Why would I worry about having a massive gun when I don't have any opportunities to fire it anyway?

:sigh


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Does it really?
> 
> I'm at 7.4 inches and the last time I managed to have sexual relations it didn't seem to hurt her at all and she was a pretty small girl.
> 
> /ib4 18+ related lock.


I think it starts to get potentially painfully at around 7.5 or 8ish inches, since 6-7ish is about the average length of a vagina when aroused, or something.

And with really big ones oral could be difficult.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm, I'm about eight inches, myself-- but because I've never had sex so I never show it to anybody. Now I just put out my cigarettes on it. It makes the shameful feelings go away.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a small one like 4"-2". When its cold, it likes completely gone.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I wouldn't want anybody to see mine when it's limp. I guess I'm less than 3".


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

not gonna lie, you Lamp-post-like dudes make me feel inadequate...


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it's something that, yeah, she will always prefer a bigger penis but if the guy is a total doosh it kind of trumps how big or small his **** is.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

ravens said:


> If I was to make up a story I wouldn't say that I'm less than 6" long. I would say I'm over 8" long.


6 is big while still being believable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sex is shallow. It's not philosophy you know.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Remember the Titanic? Bigger is not always better.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait till the mods get a load of this thread.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a textbook average guy in every way when it comes to this (and most guys are, or close). 

If I meet a woman and average isn't big or good enough for her, that's alright...I'm not going to call her a **** or insinuate that she's loose to defend a bruised ego. I'm not, and most men on the planet are just not sexually compatible with her. There's no use in being insecure and questioning your masculinity just because you're not a porn star or a small percentage of the male population.

Unless you are micro or utterly gigantic, you shouldn't be too worried. There's someone out there that's a perfect fit for whatever you have.


----------



## oxxygen (Jul 11, 2012)

No, bigger isn't better. Better is when you know how to use your hands and mouth


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want an overly big one, and I like it to be somewhat thick.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

The length isn't what gives the pleasure it's the width I've read, but it's not the size it's what you do with it that counts! Men who worry about their penis size watch too many porn movies lol I know a guy obsessed with his penis size and it's sooo annoying.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

From a *FEMALE* perspective there is nothing more off putting than a small penis. It is all about visual pleasure. You can't act like you going to do your girl justice when she can't even use all her fingers to hold it.

like anything less then 6.5 is gross and all my girlfriends agree. There is nothing masculine about small or thin male repro organ. And I assure it will be hard to satisfy a woman since it would even be hard to stay in or cause pleasure believe me.

Good luck.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no problems in this area thats for sure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Lock ***

*18+ ---> This way.*

*Board Guidelines*:



> *Inappropriate Language*
> Freedom of expression is encouraged, however the use of terms and language that are broadly acknowledged to be offensive will not be permitted. Language describing illegal or sexual acts or anything else deemed inappropriate by the staff is also not allowed. Posts containing such language will be locked, edited or deleted at the discretion of the moderators. Using any method to avoid the swear filter will result in a warning or further action on subsequent offenses. This includes using asterisks (*) to block out the letters of a word that is obviously a swear word in the context of the sentence.


----------

